# best cabinet paint??



## remodeling joe (Feb 21, 2007)

i've used pro classic on some in my shop and wasn't very pleased with the results. i sprayed and no drips or runs. very smooth but came out flat instead of satin as the can stated. plus it seems if i rub them with a wet cloth, some paint comes off. even after 6 months. what did i do wrong??? they were old kitchen cabinets (stained and varnished). i sanded the varnish off and primed with zinser 1-2-3. any responses would be appreciated.
thanks,
joe


----------



## waynec (Feb 17, 2009)

Well speaking from experience I would have washed with wilbond before priming. I also would not use 123 but instead alcohol based bin. It bonds better and is more forgiving going over most finishes.


----------



## jdmccann (Mar 1, 2009)

I've recently painted some melamine face cupboards for the first time and the results wee fantastic. My main worry with them being melamine was getting a good key which seems to be a problem you're having.

I gave the cupbards a real good sand with 60 grit sandpaper and sprayed with 2 coats of Dulux Trade Super Gripper primer. I believe in the US of A it may be called ICI Trade Super Gripper primer. The stuff is desingned for substrates such as glass, tile and melamine. 

Then it was an undercoat and two top coat job. Came out great.

Are you thinning down your topcoat for spraying? This can lead to loss of sheen. And are you top coating directly onto your primer as this can have the same effect. 

Before my project I tested my system. Top coated on to the primer which had keyed well but I had loss of sheen. I tried another with an undercoat and I had both good key and sheen. You could try another top coat as the primer could be pulling back the sheen.

Hope this all helps. But I'd definately recommend trying a test sample if you can. And using the correct primer after a good sand. Whats the point of a good finish if it just comes right back off?


----------



## loup (Mar 3, 2009)

jdmccann said:


> And using the correct primer after a good sand. Whats the point of a good finish if it just comes right back off?


have you had any dings on the surface yet? i would be interested to hear how well it holds up. sometimes it seems good but with a ding it flakes off.....not saying won't do well just curious.

lou


----------



## remodeling joe (Feb 21, 2007)

well guys....i thank you all for the responses. i've done extensive research and found that maybe i just did'nt give the top "coats" time enough to dry and the sheen on pro classic usually comes out one sheen less than stated on the can. 
thanks again. :notworthy


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

Joe,
I meant to reply to this earlier but you're correct, my experience is that Pro Classic water base does come out dull. The oil base is true, but the water base I used recently and the semi gloss was definitely a satin finish. My helper even commented that I'd used satin instead of semi gloss and I had to show him the can. 

I'm moving in the Pro Classic XP direction now days, it's a newer product and reportedly a better version of the original Pro Classic. I like oil base better than water for cabinets, even if you use the lower grade oils like Pro Mar levels...


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Glyptex oil based is the best.


----------



## remodeling joe (Feb 21, 2007)

Dorman Painting said:


> Joe,
> I meant to reply to this earlier but you're correct, my experience is that Pro Classic water base does come out dull. The oil base is true, but the water base I used recently and the semi gloss was definitely a satin finish. My helper even commented that I'd used satin instead of semi gloss and I had to show him the can.
> 
> thanks for the reply dorman,, all my experience w/ oil paint is that it tends to yellow over time. is it true w/ pro classic oil???


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

The problem with using the ICI Gripper is that it doesnt sand well at all. Brush marks or sags are a pain to work back out of it. Right now I am priming a couple of cabinets with XIM UMA, which so far seems to sand better then the Gripper and really seems pretty durable.
I did a set of cabinets last week with Zinnser Odorless Alkyd Primer and it seemed like a good product, its expensive when compared to their Cover Stain, but it really is pretty odorless which is nice sometimes. It sands up pretty nice and unlike the Gripper or UMA there were no stains bleeding through.
I shy away from BIN for the most part, I hate the smell of it, I hate trying to get it off of me, and I dont like it in my sprayers. I use BIN when I have to, but it is always a last resort.


----------



## duckdown (Dec 16, 2008)

Google for a brand named Cabinet Coat. It retails for around $50 a gallon and it rocks. I used it for several window seats I have built in the past.


----------

